# 3 Lead Reversing Motor



## calstar (Jun 7, 2016)

Got this from the scrap yard, need some info on the motor like how do I hook up a manual switch for it, what type of switch, etc. Unless it was on a fairly long run I don't get why it used #10 wire for only 4 amps.  Why is there no ground wire, was it relying on the flex conduit for the ground?  .  All made in USA; had a short section of 1/4" stainless cable on the drum. Pretty nice unit;  if possible I want to make some sort of shop lift with it.

thanks, Brian

*Electra-Gear History *

​_Founded in 1946, Electra-Gear is a leading supplier of industrial duty aluminum gear reducers, offering unsurpassed advantages of weight reduction and surface durability to alternative cast iron models and cost savings to stainless steel. Electra-Gear was acquired in 1989 by Regal-Beloit Corporation, a worldwide manufacturer of mechanical and electrical motion control products.  Today, Electra-Gear products are manufactured in Union Grove, Wisconsin by Grove Gear and sold through LEESON Electric sales offices throughout the world.

Electra-Gear products are built for industrial use and are already used in most markets, including: boat lifts, car washes, door and gate openers, material handling, packaging machinery, medical specialties, power generation, exercise and recreation equipment. All Electra products have numerous features making them easy to install in new applications or as replacements to many popular brands. Electra-Gear is also well known for custom-designed or modified worm and helical gear products to meet customers’ strictest application requirements._
​
_Combine an aluminum Electra-Gear reducer with a LEESON or Lincoln stainless steel motor to instantly create a performance-matched and paint-free Gear+Motor to meet the standards of most severe environments with single source responsibility and quick availability.

Download the EL Series catalog_ here.


----------



## jim18655 (Jun 7, 2016)

14 AWG would be plenty large unless a very long run.  10AWG might have been the only wire he had available. You would need a single pole, double throw center of, momentary contact switch. Make sure the switch is rated for 120v and at least 6 amps. 10 amps would be better.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 7, 2016)

looks like it will be a very nice winch!


----------



## calstar (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't understand, are there 2 hot wires coming in to the motor, red and black, white neutral? No ground; or conduits the ground path?  And both throws are momentary?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 7, 2016)

you will make L1 your neutral connection @  Motor terminal 4
L2 will go to the common (center) terminal of the SPDT switch
the #1 motor terminal gets a wire from one side of the SPDT switch
the #2 motor terminal will get a wire from the other side of the SPDT switch
when you throw the switch either way you'll be completing the motor circuit in it's respective bias,
the neutral has already been supplied and is not switched in this scenario.


----------



## jim18655 (Jun 7, 2016)

Previous owner used either the mounting metal for ground or the greenfield. Greenfield with proper connectors is usually NEC compliant for grounding under 20 amps. Some cheap greenfield isn't listed as a grounding conductor.


----------



## jim18655 (Jun 7, 2016)

Let's complicate matters!The power from the control switch will have to go through the proper limit switch before the motor connection. To test, carefully run the motor so that the switch activator is near the center of the lead screw. Run the motor and manually trip the switch the activator is moving toward. If the motor stops you have it wired correctly. If it doesn't stop you'll need to reverse the wires to the switches.


----------



## calstar (Jun 8, 2016)

jim18655 said:


> ....The power from the control switch will have to go through the proper limit switch before the motor connection. To test, carefully run the motor so that the switch activator is near the center of the lead screw. Run the motor and manually trip the switch the activator is moving toward. If the motor stops you have it wired correctly. If it doesn't stop you'll need to reverse the wires to the switches.



I should have clearly stated I do not want to use the rotary limit switch, just one switch for direct manual control.

thanks,  Brian


----------



## talvare (Jun 8, 2016)

calstar said:


> No ground; or conduits the ground path?



As stated above, some jurisdictions allow flexible metallic conduit to act as a ground conductor, but there is a green ground screw provided on your motor electrical box for a ground conductor.

Ted


----------



## calstar (Jun 8, 2016)

talvare said:


> ...... there is a green ground screw provided on your motor electrical box for a ground conductor.
> 
> Ted



thanks, didn't even notice that     Brian


----------



## calstar (Jun 8, 2016)

_"you will make L2 your neutral connection @ Motor terminal 4
L1 will go to the common (center) terminal of the SPDT switch
the #1 motor terminal gets a wire from one side of the SPDT switch
the #2 motor terminal will get a wire from the other side of the SPDT switch
when you throw the switch either way you'll be completing the motor circuit in it's respective bias,
the neutral has already been supplied and is not switched in this scenario."_








Lets see if I have this right.  The neutral from my 120vac source goes to terminal 4, replacing L1 (which I presume is the nuetral) in diagram above?
Then L1 (the hot wire from my 120vac source) goes to  the common (center) terminal of the SPDT switch, then the red and black wires on terminal 1 and 2(see pic above) go to either side of the SPDT?  Want to be sure I have this right before sending power to the motor.

thanks, Brian


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jun 8, 2016)

........................


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jun 9, 2016)

Lets see if I have this right.  The neutral from my 120vac source goes to terminal 4, replacing L1 (which I presume is the neutral) in diagram above?
Then L1 (the hot wire from my 120vac source) goes to  the common (center) terminal of the SPDT switch, then the red and black wires on terminal 1 and 2(see pic above) go to either side of the SPDT?  Want to be sure I have this right before sending power to the motor.
thanks, Brian[/QUOTE]

Hi Brian
sorry for the delay in response.
let's say you are hooking up a 3 wire cord and plug arrangement to this motor,
you'll connect the wire that's on motor terminal 4(white) to neutral of the power cord L2
L1 will go to the center terminal of your SPDT switch, supplying power to the switch, you'll put the black wire from the power cord here.
hook the black wire that is connected to Motor terminal 1 (as pictured) to the either end terminal of the SPDT switch.
hook the red wire connected to Motor 2 to the remaining terminal on the SPDT switch.
connect green or bare ground wire to motor frame or electrical enclosure non insulated screw,
connect the power cord into 110vac and throw the switch in either direction
if the motor goes the right way, you are done
if the motor is reverse, simply reverse the wires on switch end terminals and your motor will run the correct direction.
i hope the instructions are easy to understand, but if you have any questions please ask
there are no dumb questions


----------



## calstar (Jun 11, 2016)

Got it running, thanks so much to all who helped!  Certainly is a *reducer*, motor 1725rpm drum at 6rpm!

Brian


----------

